# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger door vingeren???

## flippo94

Hallo,
Ik zit met een vraag. 2 weken geleden was er een feest bij ons in het dorp. Daarna ben ik met een jongen naar een donker straatje gegaan, waar hij me gevingert heeft en ik hem gepijpt. Alleen... Voordat hij mij ging vingeren, moest hij even "plassen" zei hij. Ik weet dus niet of hij zich daar heeft staan aftrekken of wat dan ook... Maar nu ben ik bang dat er sperma aan zijn vingers is blijven plakken, en ik dus zwanger ben omdat hij me daarna gevingert heeft! :O Maar de dag nadat dat gebeurt was ben ik wel ongsteld geworden, dus dan ben ik niet zwanger toch? Ik hoop op een antwoord van iemand.

----------


## chrys

Beste flippo,

Je kan echt niet zwanger worden door vingeren. Ook al zou de jongen sperma aan zijn hand hebben gehad, dit overleeft het niet in buitentemparaturen. Maak je dus niet te veel zorgen.

----------

